# Giant Jenga



## getcape (Mar 19, 2010)

I was playing Giant Jenga with mates back in the UK over Christmas, and had an awesome time.

The blocks would be far too bulky/heavy to bring over here, but I wonder if any of you have spotted the game for sale in the UAE?

I will be traipsing round garden centres, toy shops and the like (but if you can shortcut my hunt, that'd be ace).

I have seen the game in the "Jack Daniels" section in various outdoor bars at concerts last year, so hopefully it can be bought out here...


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

getcape said:


> I was playing Giant Jenga with mates back in the UK over Christmas, and had an awesome time.
> The blocks would be far too bulky/heavy to bring over here, but I wonder if any of you have spotted the game for sale in the UAE?


I did not know what you were talking about and googled out of curiosity.

If you are talking about this : 










I am pretty sure I have seen it on display browsing in a Toy Store in Mall of Emirates (Barsha), but I could be wrong, and note that it was before xmas also.


*update: * Googled more and I've found it is actually a wood "big tower" game, the one above was "jenga connect", sorry.


----------



## getcape (Mar 19, 2010)

Amazon.co.uk: Products tagged with giant jenga

This ^^ is the kind of thing for which I am looking.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

We have a set of Giant Jenga, brought over from the UK when we moved.

Not seen it over here though.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Confiture said:


> We have a set of Giant Jenga, brought over from the UK when we moved.


seems very easy to build, 58 sanded pine blocks of a certain size: any sawmill could do this.

Is it fun to play ?
I am going to browse youtube, someone would have put an explanation/sample


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

getcape said:


> Amazon.co.uk: Products tagged with giant jenga
> 
> This ^^ is the kind of thing for which I am looking.


You could so someone some damage with that I reckon haha! Try The Toy Store in Mall of the Emirates. The reason I suggest them is that they are independent and may be a little more interested in bringing it over rather than a big chain. They are owned by Gulf Greetings http://gulfgreetings.com/


----------



## getcape (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you all.

I shall investigate these options.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

Toys R Us might be a good place to check but im guessing you probably tried there first.

i'll keep an eye out for you, shouldn't be too hard to find


----------

